# Jewish Encyclopedia



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

I have found the online Jewish Encyclopedia a very helpful source for Judaica. It ws made available online only within the past couple of years.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks like a good resource. 

I often refer to the Jewish Virtual Library. Shalom.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 9, 2005)

it has a novel article on Confederate President Jefferson Davis' right-hand man Judah Benjamin-- he was called the "brains of the Confederacy"


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2005)

haha! one of the confederacy's greatest proponents of slavery, racism and secession was a JEW!!


----------

